# Can they repeat?



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2004winners.htm


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

whew, that is one ugly bunch there, LOL


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hoping Adam Brown can take the Stock Win Again. Phil M is a marked man for 12th Mod. But his ride is better this year.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I can speak for a few classes 1/12th gtp stock Smyka looks to TQ and win 3 straight with 3 different cars he won Cleveland this year so look fo0r him to be strong.

6 cell factory mod Frank will be the man. I think those will be the only 2 repeat winners.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

TO is mine baby!


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

TO??, I think he'll play but only in a limited roll. Kinda like Moss for the Vikings.

P.S. TQ is MINE!!!!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

ahhhh i am a philly fan! but TO = touring oval!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

touring oval = guys who think the cars are cool but don't have the ability to turn left and right!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CBear3 (Oct 6, 2003)

davepull said:


> touring oval = guys who think the cars are cool but don't have the ability to turn left and right!!!!!!!!! lol


And darn proud of it


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

davepull said:


> touring oval = guys who think the cars are cool but don't have the ability to turn left and right!!!!!!!!! lol


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAhhahahahahahahhahahhahah whew! HA! etc etc. Touring Oval


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Dave, dont left katfish fool ya, he started on dirt and roadcourse, he can turn left and right ....... lol. We've both raced him in oval, I KNOW he can turn right .......lolololol.

cya at the birds !


----------



## GATOR45 (May 23, 2004)

*What!!!*

So ,you are saying Kat,goes both ways!????!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I knew it. he was the only one with his mouth open licking his lips when he saw catbrains. lol muuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

GATOR45 said:


> So ,you are saying Kat,goes both ways!????!


Now Now, dont play coy with us Gator ....... like you dont know?......muuuuuuuuuuuuuuhahahahahahahaha!...........:devil:  :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I think Ray Darroch will repeat stock touring. I also think he would "repeat" 1/12th scale if he would have made it to the stand... don't know if that was a technical glitch or not as 3 others missed too. 

Looking forward... good luck!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*repeat?*

I will absolutely go out on a limb and predict that I will not repeat my 3rd in the G in stock oval from last year. I'm running 19t sportsman this year. weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

220-221 whatever it takes!


----------



## Carpet Assasin (Sep 11, 2002)

Ziggy will Repeat in whatever class he runs, He is having a great year! Hope to see ya Zig at the Arcor Open!!!

Mario


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

DAVEPULL: Good call, only repeat winners were Polimeda and Smyka...


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha. I forgot how funny you guys are. Stop by once-in-awhile. You all know where.

BIG JIM


----------

